# Breakdown cover on a 19 year old motorhome?



## badgerfamily (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

I am trying to get European Breakdown cover on our 1991 Hymer. As of yet no one will cover it. 

Anyone got any recommendations?

Cheers

Toni


----------



## vwalan (Oct 3, 2010)

h, join the caravan and camping club then join th rac.arrival system .no age or weight restriction on motor homes. or just speak to rac about the arrival system . cheers alan.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 3, 2010)

Try the German equivalent of the AA ie ADAC. Quite few Brits who roam Euroland rate their services highly. 
They don't actually cover the vehicle per se but cover the vehicle the driver is using at the time of incident, so they don't have a vehicle age restriction.
They have a weight restriction of 7.5 tonnes and max length 10metres.
Non German speakers and non German residents can ring 01805 101112 for advice. 
Cost for 1 year is 79.95 Euros approx.  
I'm contemplating using them myself and  therefore don't have first hand experience of ADAC, please keep us posted if you do use them?


----------



## badgerfamily (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies. I will give them a call tomorrow and let you know how I get on. 

Toni


----------



## theteapackets (Oct 3, 2010)

Hiya, we have a 15 year old Hymer and got our (really cheap) European breakdown through a link off Moneysavingexpert.com.  Don't think they had an age limit.
Tracey


----------



## AndyC (Oct 4, 2010)

Byronic said:


> Try the German equivalent of the AA ie ADAC. Quite few Brits who roam Euroland rate their services highly.
> They don't actually cover the vehicle per se but cover the vehicle the driver is using at the time of incident, so they don't have a vehicle age restriction.
> They have a weight restriction of 7.5 tonnes and max length 10metres.
> Non German speakers and non German residents can ring 01805 101112 for advice.
> ...



Isn't the 01805 101112 number a local number for ADAC which works when calling within Germany only? 

If calling from outside Germany I think the membership department phone number is 089 7676 2636  (i.e 00 49 89 7676 2636 from the UK).

AndyC


----------



## Byronic (Oct 4, 2010)

AndyC said:


> Isn't the 01805 101112 number a local number for ADAC which works when calling within Germany only?
> 
> If calling from outside Germany I think the membership department phone number is 089 7676 2636  (i.e 00 49 89 7676 2636 from the UK).
> 
> AndyC


 
On the website it states 01805 101112 as being the number to ring if non German resident, however when hovering over the link it gives the international prefix ie +49 1805 101112.
As I have yet to attempt to contact them I can't say if this definitely will get the English speaking ADAC staff.
Just had a look at the ADAC site and I cannot find your numbers. I'm using Google translate to get thru the pages.


----------



## caspar (Oct 4, 2010)

We get it no problems with our 25 year old motorhome through Green Flag!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 5, 2010)

caspar said:


> We get it no problems with our 25 year old motorhome through Green Flag!


European cover is only available for vehicles less than 16 years old with Green Flag.

AndyC


----------



## Byronic (Oct 5, 2010)

AndyC said:


> European cover is only available for vehicles less than 16 years old with Green Flag.
> 
> AndyC


 
AndyC can you say with whom do you insure with,if anyone. The reason I ask you is that you appear to have the same or similar van base as myself, this being a 6.6 tonne 7.5 metre long 20 year old 709d which presents a few problems when attempting to obtain European Breakdown Recovery insurance. 
Up to date in 20 years of spending winters in Southern Spain etc I've never bothered with Breakdown Cover and only ever had 1 small mechanical problem, a testament to the old Merc. and/or I'd like to think to my timely maintenance ahem!!
ADAC seem to have the best set up. I read elsewhere that actually paying ADAC has become a bit more problematical. 
If there's likely to be any hassle I'll just depend on my own resources.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 5, 2010)

Byronic said:


> AndyC can you say with whom do you insure with,if anyone. The reason I ask you is that you appear to have the same or similar van base as myself, this being a 6.6 tonne 7.5 metre long 20 year old 709d which presents a few problems when attempting to obtain European Breakdown Recovery insurance.
> Up to date in 20 years of spending winters in Southern Spain etc I've never bothered with Breakdown Cover and only ever had 1 small mechanical problem, a testament to the old Merc. and/or I'd like to think to my timely maintenance ahem!!
> ADAC seem to have the best set up. I read elsewhere that actually paying ADAC has become a bit more problematical.
> If there's likely to be any hassle I'll just depend on my own resources.


Ours is the 7.5 tonne Mercedes Vario 814, 7.8m total length with the back box.  In the UK we use the RAC via the Camping and Caravanning Club, mainly because we have other cars with them and want the full recovery service where we can choose whether to be taken to a garage, or to our destination, or back home. ADAC only offer transport to the nearest suitable garage. 

Last time we went abroad I signed up with ADAC, they were the only ones able to cover us for Morocco. As our next trip abroad is not till 2012 I've cancelled ADAC for now. In September next year, when the RAC cover expires, we will drop that and just use ADAC. They cover Europe including all of Turkey and also the North African and Middle Eastern countries bordering the Mediterranean, so will be ideal for us 

I don't think signing up or renewing is a big hassle, so far I've done everything by email with no problems.

AndyC


----------



## Byronic (Oct 5, 2010)

AndyC said:


> Ours is the 7.5 tonne Mercedes Vario 814, 7.8m total length with the back box.  In the UK we use the RAC via the Camping and Caravanning Club, mainly because we have other cars with them and want the full recovery service where we can choose whether to be taken to a garage, or to our destination, or back home. ADAC only offer transport to the nearest suitable garage.
> 
> Last time we went abroad I signed up with ADAC, they were the only ones able to cover us for Morocco. As our next trip abroad is not till 2012 I've cancelled ADAC for now. In September next year, when the RAC cover expires, we will drop that and just use ADAC. They cover Europe including all of Turkey and also the North African and Middle Eastern countries bordering the Mediterranean, so will be ideal for us
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, by hassle I mean the small print, also the age of my van is a bar with some recovery insurers eg Green Flag as you state, not so with ADAC of course.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 5, 2010)

i used to be with saga ,and they covered every where that the green card covered. havnt been with them for a couple of years but thats what it said in there little handbook. saga dont do 5ers or i would still be with them. i was covered with a 5er for awhile with them but they thought it was a normal camper. after a drunk hit me in portugal they asked me to find another insurer as they didnt want to cver it next year . they did sort the claim and i say good old saga . a great company. 
cjeers alan.


----------



## caspar (Oct 5, 2010)

AndyC said:


> European cover is only available for vehicles less than 16 years old with Green Flag.
> 
> AndyC


 
Well they've given it to us! Did take a bit of persuading re other policies we have with them, but they did it.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 5, 2010)

vwalan said:


> i used to be with saga ,and they covered every where that the green card covered. havnt been with them for a couple of years but thats what it said in there little handbook. saga dont do 5ers or i would still be with them. i was covered with a 5er for awhile with them but they thought it was a normal camper. after a drunk hit me in portugal they asked me to find another insurer as they didnt want to cver it next year . they did sort the claim and i say good old saga . a great company.
> cjeers alan.


 
Saga! You have to be 55 to be with them, you're far too young I would have thought. I presume you were still paid out by Saga though?
As I pointed out on previous posts you've got to read the small print with the recovery policies, especially with any unconventional vehicle. Many people get caught out by details eg "only covers vehicles up to 3500kg, max. length 6.0m", and then get surprised when a Transit beavertail turns up to rescue them.
Incidently the only time I've ever needed recovery (in Spain as it happens) the van +5 tonnes all up, was loaded on to a 3500kg max payload beavertail we had to travel in the van keeping our heads down to avoid being noticed by the Policia, it swayed a lot! 
All that trouble was down to a MERCEDES misshapened fuel filter seal.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 5, 2010)

you have to be 50 for saga . i know i only look about 23-24 but then i cant help it. yes as i had found the hit and run drivers car and called the gnr saga fought it and got 6,000quid to repair the mitzy. had to do it was first trip away and i didnt fancy doing another so soon. i drove home but the left front corner door and lights were taken out. only drove in daytime .happened by the fish market in quartiera i carried on the trip cant give in halfway round too cold to come home. found the car that hit me in a dealers in faro. chance in a million but god was with me that year. i was asleep in the trailer at the time. so fa never neededf recovery got home with solid suspension .two year ago gearbox went near badhoza got home with only 4th gear . also bent trailer axles in maroc straightened them by tying to a tree and reversing back . got home again. also had to weld rear springs up in maroc one year had new ones made in malaga . if you really have to fix it localy and carry on . cant come home early its too cold. cheers alan.


----------



## Byronic (Oct 5, 2010)

I knew it was 50 but I didn't want to overdo it did I? 
You appear to have had a fair bit of bad luck mechanically, just as well you're capable of roadside repairs. Have you not considered Recovery Insurance? 
I've just been lucky over the years but I guess one day it's going to happen.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 5, 2010)

i think if most of the vehicles on this site went where i go they would also have a few probs. i have had recovery but go with the idea you leave under your own steam you must come home under your own steam.i,m pretty sure that not too many m,homes could get were we go. but i,m al;ways prepared to help and escort others through the rough terrain. very often its not only the terrain but the speed we hit it. lifes for living and playing . one day i,ll stop going places i shouldnt. try going up dades gourge and coming down todra ,or taking the coast road from alhocieme to ceuta. etc or following the paris dakar route its all good fun. or even taking the coast road from siti kouki to agadir .i mean right by the coast crossing the rivers etc all takes its toll. cant blame the truck. another trip was foumskide to mohammed across the dried up lake iriki. not for the faint hearted. have fun we do .cheers alan.


----------



## man1nvan (Oct 12, 2010)

ADAC for my 25 year old Hymer, about 50 quid and it covers you at home as well!


----------



## Noah & Nelly (Oct 13, 2010)

*Breakdown cover.*

Hi Toni. Have you managed to get breakdown cover yet. I was with National Breakdown and had limited cover for Europe {30 days} I run a 23 year old Winnebago LeSharo, it's 25' long and weighs 3ton. I've had to call them out and they had me back on the road in jig time. It cost me around £60 a year. Hope this is of some help to you. 


  Cheers Jim.


----------



## sparky8 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi I have a hymer which is 23 feet, so I joined greenflag because weight and length don't come into it. When I first bought the camper I asked the question too AA & RAC and was told any vehicle over 18 feet, they had no transport to cope with it. It might have changed now.


----------

